# Just impulse-bought a bass.



## Tissemand (Jun 18, 2011)

So, I completely impulse bought this bass & amp (even though I play normal guitar) at a yard sale for $40... pretty good deal, me thinks :3 I just learned Peaches by the Stranglers and Ask by the Smiths, which has been my life long dream to play on bass.

Does anyone have any suggestions for something relatively easy to play?


----------



## Cyril (Jun 18, 2011)

You can try basically anything by Tool and it's pretty likely you'll come up with an interesting bass line to play.


----------



## 00vapour (Jun 18, 2011)

Its so much fun, good find. I've played bass for around 6 years now and it's truly a great way to unwind like you would on guitar but with the added benefit of longer slides, meatier tones and a crazy wide range.

Try easing yourself into bass with some of these:

- Dazed and Confused - Led Zeppelin 
- Money -  Pink Floyd
- Nude -Radiohead 
- At the Hundredth Meridian - Tragically Hip
- Message in a Bottle â€“ The Police
- Back In Black â€“ AC/DC
- Little Sister â€“ Queens of the Stone Age
- Lakeside Park - Rush  <--- as a bassist you NEED to play rush 


I spent some time choosing these for ya, I pulled a couple from the setlists I had  
Now, you mention that you are also a guitarist, that's fine but please, please do not use the pick to play the bass. The pick makes a certain sound, but you'll find yourself unable to play more complex tunes if you don't learn to finger the bass correctly.

...now go forth and rip some riffs!


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 18, 2011)

00vapour said:


> Its so much fun, good find. I've played bass for around 6 years now and it's truly a great way to unwind like you would on guitar but with the added benefit of longer slides, meatier tones and a crazy wide range.
> 
> Try easing yourself into bass with some of these:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!

I haven't put down my bass yet :3 and don't worry, I haven't used a pick [yet].


----------



## Vo (Jun 18, 2011)

If you like the Beatles (or any oldies really) there's plenty of fun but easy basslines to be had.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 8, 2011)

Now, here's a vital step you need for becoming a true bassist.

Look up Roundabout  by Yes.
Listen to  bassline.
Cry.

If you want, try learning it slowly, i find it  an amazing song and when you get it up to speed after many hours of practice, it's pretty fun.


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh you lucky bastard, thanks for reminding me to go to more yard sales


----------



## Namba (Jul 9, 2011)

I got pissed because my friend bought a better amp than mine at a yard sale cheaper than what I paid for mine >.< And he's just learning, too.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 9, 2011)

i dont even have an amp. havent ever had one lol but its enough to play songs...


----------



## Acegermanshepard (Jul 28, 2011)

Enter sandman by metallica is real easy


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2011)

Acegermanshepard said:


> Enter sandman by metallica is real easy



Metallica has a bassist? :V


----------



## Acegermanshepard (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Cyril (Jul 28, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh you lucky bastard, thanks for reminding me to go to more yard sales


This is how I got my bass and one of my amps.
Well, it was a rummage sale actually but it comes down to the same thing in the end so.
Woohoo people selling cool stuff at low prices.


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2011)

Acegermanshepard said:


> Yes



Easiest income ever


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought he bought a fresh-water fish on impulse? :3


----------



## Cyril (Jul 28, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Am I the only one who thought he bought a fresh-water fish on impulse? :3


Yes, because this is in The Blue Note which is the music section, and anyone paying attention noticed that as soon as they saw the title :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2011)

Aden said:


> Metallica has a bassist? :V


 


Aden said:


> Easiest income ever



lmao mister tryhard


fukin dork
cliff em all


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> lmao mister tryhard



You know me~


----------



## Hir (Jul 31, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for something relatively easy to play?



no

start with finger exercises instead of playing other people's shit


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 31, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> You can try basically anything by Tool and it's pretty likely you'll come up with an interesting bass line to play.



Plus, if you can play a Tool tune from start to finish, it may be an indication that you are a bit of an alright bassist. Especially most of the tunes off of 10,000 Days.



DarkNoctus said:


> no
> 
> start with finger exercises instead of playing other people's shit



This I could not agree more with. The importance of getting a proper foundation is not to be underestimated.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 31, 2011)

Rhodri, you're making a habit of becoming the local necromant.

Stop.


----------

